
CockroachDB 20.1 - dilloc
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-20-1-release/
======
gigatexal
Online primary key migrations is some interesting voodoo.

We ran it in production from the v2.x days before they moved to a new
versioning schema and the support was really good. The paid support is worth
the enterprise license.

It's also good to see the added work on supporting ORMs for shops that use it.
We used SQLAlchemy heavily and had to do a lot of work to fix our app to work
around the transaction retry errors which CRDB has been working on lessening
in recent releases.

~~~
rsanders
Retrying transactions is something every app _ought_ to handle, but it's rare
enough that most codebases I've seen just punt on it.

~~~
gigatexal
The thing is before CRDB the application was operating just fine in MySQL's
default isolation level.

------
tyingq
Looking at the product comparison chart[1], there's quite a lot of features
that aren't in the open source "core" CockroachDB. That's fine of course, but
the one that seems concerning is the backup/restore. Is there a reasonable and
reliable way to do backups and restores with just the "core" open source
product?

[1]
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/compare/](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/compare/)

~~~
sandstrom
Yeah, backup is missing. This question has been asked in the comments of every
HN post about a new release.

It doesn’t make sense, they are missing out on lots of enthusiast/hacker
adoption, people that can’t afford enterprise anyway.

Having backup as a “differentiating feature” for enterprise is such a stupid
idea.

~~~
tyingq
Well, and eventually sets you up for some bad press. I assume a _" I chose
CRDB, and now I've lost all my data"_ story will hit at some point. And it
won't be obvious for all the readers that they weren't a paying customer.

------
stuff4ben
Maybe I've been living under a rock, but this is the first I've heard of the
Business Source License (BSL).
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/licensing-
faqs.htm...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/licensing-faqs.html) So
after it converts to Apache 2.0 licensing, how does that affect redistribution
of CockroachDB if I include it in my commercial applications?

~~~
lukevp
First for me too. I like the idea of a time limited conversion to Apache.
Companies w easily AWS’d apps need some leverage and having older versions
being the only open source ones makes sense. I would prefer a non commercial
source available license as well or open core but this doesn’t seem too
unreasonable.

------
ithkuil
I see an untrusted cert: "Issued by: allot.com/emailAddress=info@allot.com".
Am I the only one?

EDIT: [https://www.allot.com/service-providers/url-traffic-
filterin...](https://www.allot.com/service-providers/url-traffic-filtering/;)
still not sure if it's on my side, or if the CDN (netlify in this case) is
applying this to some regions (I'm in EU)

~~~
tyingq
"allot.com" appears to be one of those "MITM Corporate/Parental Nanny
Software" companies. You're either being MITMed by your company or your
parents :)

~~~
ithkuil
Why just this site?

~~~
justinsaccount
Probably because it's COCKroachlabs.com

See also:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem)

